# This video bugs me



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

The dog looks terrified 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htbwi3ilMN4&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

That poor baby looks just like my Sabo!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

And why is it so flat on It's rear feet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree - that dog is really scared! And why is his leash strung up like that so he can't even move his head? Just for the purposes of "showing" him off for the video? I don't like that. :-(


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I guess he's trying to show the dog off but he's doing it wrong... the dogs tail is tucked and he is clearly scared... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Poor baby, he does look scared so none of the way he looks would be the same if happy and running around. Is he for sale or what's going on?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htbwi3ilMN4


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Well he's doing a really poor job. The poor thing looks terrified and very timid. I feel so sad for the poor dog. 



Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Poor baby, he does look scared so none of the way he looks would be the same if happy and running around. Is he for sale or what's going on?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Htbwi3ilMN4


Idk he is just showing him off Well based off of the description. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Ugh poor pup... He is so scared and where is he? Chained up in a junkyard somewhere? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> And why is it so flat on It's rear feet?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cause he is timid and scared. Seems to be clawing into the ground.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks terrified and in poor condition... and is strung up by a prong collar.. ouch... Poor dog.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Kind of reminds me of stress positions they use in interrogation.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

If also I might add not a confident pup, my Bella looked like that when we first went to get her. Breaks my heart to a pup so full of life be so broken down such a shame.. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------

